# Kuhn disc mower



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

First off let me say I don't know a lot about disc mowers but I am looking at a Kuhn GMD 600 disc mower in great condition. It is about 5 years old and has only mowed about 50 acres since new. A older man bought it new and it has been in the dry the whole time. I was in the market for a new mower. I have looked at the Vermeer 6040 and really liked not having to take the whole bar apart to replace the bearings if needed. But then I just happened to run in to the guy with the Kuhn mower. Just like to get some opinions on both mowers. I only mow around 175 acres total a year. So should I buy new or this almost new 5 year Kuhn and save almost 5000 dollars? I am just looking to get something that's going to last a while. 
Thanks


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

If the khun is what you say, buy it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

This guy isn't in Chapel Hill is he?


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

No sir...


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a kuhn 313 have cut at least 1500 acres in the last three years and the only things I have done to it is change oil in the cutter bar and change knives when needed. Oh I grease it too.


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

How hard is the oil to change?


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Definitely buy the kuhn if it's in good condition like you say. Most likely you won't ever have to change the bearings anyway.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

yamaharider28 said:


> How hard is the oil to change?


Extremely easy, one of the benefits of a 3pt mower. Be 100% positive you put in the correct amount of oil, too much or too little and you could burn up the bearings.
I just picked up 2 GMD600s for not much money, passed up one that sounds just like the one your looking at. 
Both the ones I got have cracks in the cutter bar, I guess it's fairly common on them, the service guy at the dealer said it isn't a huge deal to fix but happens from them bouncing around on the 3pt hitch.
Kuhns are good mowers, they definitely don't use any ground breaking technology though. 
Regardless, I was in the same boat and took a plunge on my two. I'd say just jump on it if it's been over that little ground. Make sure the owner has the owner's manual too.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

$5000 discount for 50 acres=no brainer.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wth....this a double post? Hey Yamaha, are you double posting......(see other reply in other post)


----------



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Wth....this a double post? Hey Yamaha, are you double posting......(see other reply in other post)


Ya I could delete it in hay column for some reason. But I knew my question went here.
Thanks


----------



## walkerbluepaul (May 10, 2015)

Sorry folks if I am in the wrong forum, my friends Kuhn gmd 600 G2 mower has lost some teeth on two drive gears, does the whole bed have to come apart to replace these two gears? this seems a major operation to replace two gears, help!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Might be best to start a new topic on the problem, you'll get more responses.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The whole cutterbar needs to come apart and cleaned out. PITA but only way to do it right. Otherwise you might miss a piece and you'll have the same thing all over again.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I been running a Kuhn GMD 700HD for couple years now, no problems. I wouldn't hesitate to get another one.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Busted gear teeth floating around in the cutterbar loose is a real problem... If those busted off teeth get caught between the new gears, or ANY of the gears for that matter, BAM! You'll be doing the job all over again, and doing it RIGHT this time...

You really need to split the cutterbar and clean out all the broken metal in there... even shavings floating around and getting in the bearings will cause all kinds of grief...

Sorry to say it but it looks like your choices are 1) pop in a couple new gears and take yer chances none of the other cutterbed gears or bearings eat an old gear tooth and shred, or 2) go on and split the bar open, clean it out, inspect everything, and put it back together and you should be good to go for a good long while.

Later and best of luck! OL JR


----------

